# Voodoo..bathroom??



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

ok, this is my first year throwing a big halloween party so me and my roommates dicided to do it right. we are themeing each room of the house and so far everything is good untill we get to the bathroom wich is voodoo themed.
All I can think to do with this room is hang a bunch of chicken bones with feathers from the shower rod and maybe make a voodoo doll or two to place on the sink. We don't have alot of money so buying nice props is out of the queastion.
SO
What esle is voodoo? What is cheap and easy to take down? What would be scary yet futional?


----------



## witchy woman (Aug 16, 2006)

what about shunken heads? peel apples & cut out facial features. they will strival up after a day or 2 and then decorate with some fake hair.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I like the shrunken head idea.

And do a little research about the religion. I'm sure there are symbols & signs that they use that you could cover the walls with. Maybe even watch that movie, Skeleton Key, I think it could give you some inspiration.

I do themes every year for my parties too and the baths are always the toughest to work with!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

unholysuicide said:


> ok, this is my first year throwing a big halloween party so me and my roommates dicided to do it right. we are themeing each room of the house and so far everything is good untill we get to the bathroom wich is voodoo themed.
> All I can think to do with this room is hang a bunch of chicken bones with feathers from the shower rod and maybe make a voodoo doll or two to place on the sink. We don't have alot of money so buying nice props is out of the queastion.
> SO
> What esle is voodoo? What is cheap and easy to take down? What would be scary yet futional?



What about filling empty jars - one with herbs (green ones, cinnamon sticks), another with chicken bones, another with feathers (from a pillow you don't want anymore), colored water to resemble oils, etc. and placing those in the medicine cabinet (take off the door to it). Use dim lighting. Put some chunky candles around that look like they've been lit. On the floor, you can draw or use black tape to make a pentagram or however many points you want on a star, then draw some weird symbols in each segment. 

Also, as RedSonja mentioned, you can get ideas from the Skeleton Key. They play these eerie chant in there - maybe you can download it from Limewire and have it playing softly over and over. 

Here's a link to some voodoo dolls - you can just make your own. http://www.erzulies.com/site/catalog/category/151


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

You know the tablets you put in the toilet tank that keeps the water "fresh" and turns it blue? I wonder if they come in red???

Maybe some type of drip bottle in the tank that could slowly drip red dye?

Sorry if this is too gross, but I think it would freak me out if I went to use the bathroom and the water looked like blood!!!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Stench said:


> You know the tablets you put in the toilet tank that keeps the water "fresh" and turns it blue? I wonder if they come in red???
> 
> Maybe some type of drip bottle in the tank that could slowly drip red dye?
> 
> Sorry if this is too gross, but I think it would freak me out if I went to use the bathroom and the water looked like blood!!!


Ew! LOL! Maybe she can put feathers on the toilet seat too, in addition to the blood in the water.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey I have an idea if you want the toilet water to be red... I've had a couple tablet things that you put in the bath that turned the water red or pink... You can probably find some like that made for baths and then just put them in the toilet tank, and whenever the water fills the toilet it would be red (well, more like pink since it would be diluted...)


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

Thats the problem with a fizzy tablet like you're describing, It would work for the first couple of flushes, then nada! You could probably just use the regular tidy bowl drip thingys. Just empty it out and put some red food coloring it it so it would drip. 

The plastic "blood" clings that you can put on windows would work good around the toilet bowl and on the mirror in the bathroom. Spatter blood in the bathtub for a nice atmosphere...kind of a "Psycho thing" Hang chicken bones (or bucky bones) from the towel racks and if you really want to get wild, take a few white towels and stain them with "blood"...not for guests use of course!


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

I like alot of your guys ideas. The shruken head on alot.
I think I am going to not do alot of the blood splatters on the wall because it has been done alot and in my mind it realy isn't very voodoo, but insted I was thinking of getting some mud and smering all over the base of the walls and then working it into hand prints as it gose up. This will add to the efect and it will give the bathroom that sort of "drit" smell. Nothing ruins a nice themed room than haveing your blood socked death room smell like newly cut flowers. lol. I also think I'm going to fill the tub up half way and just put stuff init to make it look like realy gross water.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I'd suggest a full-on voodoo style altar on top of the toilet tank or on the counter. Household items can be used--nothing exotic is really necessary. Run to a couple of thrift stores and see what you can find on the cheap.

Several colors of candles in wine bottles or unusual candleholders (can be had @ Big Lots for $1-2). Alternately those colored candles in tall glass jars with saints on them could be used. Chicken bones tied in Xs with long grass or twine. Dried leaves from whatever plants you can get your hands on. Cigars and cigarettes. Flowers of any color or type. Incense! Bottles of alcohol (you can used colored water in the bottles to protect the curious!), especially rum. Sugar in different forms: granular, cubes, brown, whatever you have. If you could find a thrift store picture of a saint or Jesus or the Virgin Mary, that would be great. Oh, don't forget money; paper, coin, whatever. Alcohol, sweets, money, and tobacco products are all common voodoo altar offerings, each aimed at a different voodoo spirit or loa. The more stuff you can put together, the more authentic it will look!

Like Colmmoo suggested, bottles of different colored liquid would be great as would voodoo dolls. Use colored bulbs in the bathroom fixtures; red is a prominent color in voodoo, and it's really disorienting! That would solve the whole "color of the water in the toilet" dilemma 

As an aside, I've been to that voodoo shop that Colmmoo linked (http://www.erzulies.com/site/catalog/category/151). It's in New Orleans, and it's a great place to spend an hour or 2  I may be stopping in on my trip there in September...


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

Gothikim said:


> That would solve the whole "color of the water in the toilet" dilemma
> 
> 
> > Are you saying this is a problem?
> ...


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw the link on how to make the shruken apple heads on here somewhere yesterday and I thought I bookmarked it. Well, as usual I didn't. If anyone has it will you please pass it on. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

*Shrunken Heads*

Martha Stewart's website has instructions on the shrunken heads.....search thru her halloween pages. I'm not a big fan of Martha, but she's a big fan of halloween & has some pretty good ideas. Not so much on gore, but that can be ok too. She also has a project on making creepy "medicine" jars.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

An idea of how your shrunken heads can look. 

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Animated/Islander+Talking+SpearHead-1001051/


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I dunno, I know it didn't originate there, but when I think "voodoo", I think Louisiana Bayou... so maybe you could make it kinda swampy looking with shunken heads and voodoo dolls up... maybe put some stuff in the bathtube to make it look like swamp water.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

ragdoll_sally said:


> I dunno, I know it didn't originate there, but when I think "voodoo", I think Louisiana Bayou... QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, swampy, bayou-y... If you fill the tub with water and put "stuff" in it, a huge fake snake would be great: 1) snakes live in the bayou, 2) snakes are integral to many voodoo practices. Oh, and spanish moss hanging from the shower curtain would be cool too (just about any craft store would have it). It also has a foresty smell that would add to the ambiance.
> 
> Add crickets and frogs to the chanting that Stench suggested, and that would bring the bayou indoors


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

these are great ideas. But I don't realy want to over do it for a room that people will hardle be in. maybe next year I'll do the kitchen is way.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

witchy woman said:


> what about shunken heads? peel apples & cut out facial features. they will strival up after a day or 2 and then decorate with some fake hair.


You can also make good shrunken heads out of potatoes, they turn a nasty grey and black. They do take a while longer to fully dry, but if you would probably only want about 3 so you could do them this weekend and hang 'em to dry and they'd be all set.

Get a cheap shower curtain liner and sketch a scene on it with some sharpie markers. I drew bats all over one for one year. Looked very cool. You can use it for the whole month and keep yourself in the Halloween spirit!

Don't forget some bottles, jars and bowls of voodoo needs. Maybe take some ideas from Tia's house in POTC 2
http://imdb.com/gallery/ss/0383574/RBver1.jpg


----------



## Dark Gardener (Mar 10, 2005)

Great gobs of spanish moss hanging form the ceiling...a few drops of patchouli oil rubbed into the inside of your toilet roll (releases fragrance when spun- always a good thing in a bathroom LOL) It's got that great earthy smell!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting:

http://dreamreapers.com/ssindex.php

http://www.darkcandles.com/cp-app.cgi


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think I missed anyone talking about the mirror... What about doing the symbols there in red tempera paint? I'd completely cover the mirror so that there's maybe just one spot where the guest can look in. That might give a feeling of being closed in. You might want to cover any windows, too.

When I was frequenting Voodoo shops in New Orleans, there was stuff EVERYWHERE--all over the floor and the walls all the way up to the ceiling on shelves, all around--and it always felt like I was in a crowded little box and that kind of added to the ambience.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> I like the shrunken head idea.
> 
> And do a little research about the religion. I'm sure there are symbols & signs that they use that you could cover the walls with. Maybe even watch that movie, Skeleton Key, I think it could give you some inspiration.
> 
> I do themes every year for my parties too and the baths are always the toughest to work with!


I like the shruken head idea. I made some and they were great. I had 5 of them on a rope.
I posted a thread with my batroom stuff, but dont have the link, if I find it i'll post it.


----------



## witchy woman (Aug 16, 2006)

glad to hear the shunken heads idea worked for ya. i would love to see the pic!


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

witchy woman said:


> glad to hear the shunken heads idea worked for ya. i would love to see the pic!



It's my first time posting a picture so I hope I do this right but here are the shrunken heads we made a few years a go. They do shrink up a lot though so they end up being pretty small.






















As for the bathroom I say hang some moss, maybe place some alligator heads out,if you can find them,their pretty common here. Or some other type of animal skull (look in the woods if you can) Some rubber chicken feet (Ju-Ju) tied up with twine. Maybe make some felt voodoo dolls and stick pins in them . Place out a spell book. Skulls & lots of candles. Place some fake snakes around and play a slow drumming cd 

Hope that helped some


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

And don't forget the spider victim! Ok, not really sure what it has to do with voodoo, but we did one the year of our 'Voodoo Hoodoo'. 

We used a cheap skeleton and then wrapped it in old white sheets so that all that was visible was the face. Then, over that, we wrapped our victim in spider webbing. We then made a giant spider web and arranged the victim in the middle. We had one of those cheap giant spiders coming up from the base of the web. A little effective lighting and it was a pretty cool effect.

Talking about making the bathroom swampy and cave looking, made me think you might have room for a spider victim in there, too ;-)


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Not sure if I mentioned that Walgreens has cool shrunken heads for 2 for $5


----------



## corvus_corax (Jan 3, 2005)

Here are some selected pics from my personal Voodoo bathroom (a theme I do every year)-
This first pic is of the window, and easy enough decoration. Cheesecloth, soaked in coffee or tea will do the trick. The shrunken heads were bought for about $4 and the rubber snake (in the lower right corner) was a WalMart find. The green mask bears explanation (see below)








This is a pic covering the general background above my toilet. The doll circled in red is a voodoo doll made with easy to get materials and the paper circled in blue is a loa symbol, again easy to get (and free if you have a printer)-








This third pic is a closeup of the back of my toilet, again with the loa symbol circled in blue-








This next pic is a left of center pic next to the bathroom door. Again, another loa symbol pic is circled in blue-









All of these things are easy (and sometimes free) to make.
As for the tribal masks and statues that you see in the photographs, I include them because they add to the "feel", even though they arent authentic vodoun. After all, at a halloween party, how many people are going to actually know the difference? To obtain such "tribal" artifacts, you can go to your friendly local thrift store and you can also check with family members and friends. If you cant get it for free, you can get it for cheap.

And, if you want to know how to make the various "voodoo dolls" from my own Halloween bathroom, let me know. They are easy, and take no longer than 15 minutes each.

Extra pic to follow, due to limit on pic posting-


----------



## corvus_corax (Jan 3, 2005)

And finally, above our towelrack, another loa symbol is circled in blue and yet another doll is circled in red-


----------



## scsabai (Oct 5, 2006)

Great idea for a theme. I'm adapting it for my game room since my bathroom is already going to be a crime scene. I'm thinking I want it to look like the voodoo lady's place on Pirates of the Caribbean (I think someone else mentioned already) I'm going to try and find some thick brown rope and cut it up a little to make it look old and hand it across the room back and fortha few times. I'm going to hang shrunken heads (from walgreens, thanks colmmoo) and moss (from walmart) from the ropes. Also going to make a shrine with bottles with candles in them, shrunken heads, the specimen bottles I've made, maybe some incense, and some voodoo dolls I'm going to put together (2 sticks from outside, brown string, offwhite cheap fabric, moss, and some feathers for the top (saw it on a picture online of a voodoo doll). These ideas were derived from things I've read on the boards here, so thanks guys!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Just wanted to show you guys one of the voodoo dolls I made for my "voodoo" bathroom...

Isn't he cute?!!


----------



## witchy woman (Aug 16, 2006)

very cute idea. i love it!


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

Just wanted to post a picture of my first shrunken heads. They are doing pretty good I think! They really shrunk though.


----------

